# he-goat Hijazi



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Of my farm :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome fellow....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you cut the horns off and they grow back or is that how they grow?


----------

